

Show HN: New Seasons, a little Clojure webapp (open source) - stevelosh
http://newseasons.stevelosh.com/

======
stevelosh
New Seasons is a simple Noir (<http://webnoir.org>) site that notifies users
when new seasons of TV shows hit iTunes.

I made it partly because I was annoyed at having to check iTunes for new
seasons of shows I like all the time, and partly because I wanted to try
putting together a small but useful app in Clojure/Noir from start to finish.

I'm mostly a Python programmer and I threw this together in a few hours this
week, so I'm sure there are lots of heinous things happening in the code.
#Clojure on Freenode helped be clean things up a bit, but feel free to comment
on GitHub and tell me if you see something wrong/ugly!

Overall I liked using Clojure and Noir for this. Some things felt clunky
compared to what I usually use (Django), like implementing my own user log in
and log out. I think for most normal CRUD/CMS-style sites I won't be leaving
Django any time soon, but for sites that don't fit into that model as well
it's pretty nice.

GitHub: <http://github.com/sjl/newseasons>

BitBucket: <http://bitbucket.org/sjl/newseasons>

